# American Paint Horse from Hampshire



## Cuffey (3 July 2012)

On Stolen Horse Register--NO picture supplied

Crime Ref: 44120252739

Breed AMERICAN PAINT HORSE

Gender Mare

Description / Comments	

Microchip number: 958000001070370

American Paint Horse, Mare, 15hh, white/roan tobiano

Height 15hh 

Age Not given

Stolen from Hazelton farm, Horndean, Hampshire, PO8 0DR

Fence was cut and left open.

We have followed the hoof prints, then joined by large foot prints and dog paw prints but came to a dead end. Have spend the last days out on horse back, car and on foot. Spoke to all people in surounding area and walkers of the country park but no sign of her any where. Where we have had this problem before we have always found missing horses in a couple of hours and for her to still be there dispite our search and not being seen by any one would be pretty much impossible.

Date of Theft 28-06-2012

Region Stolen Horse Register
Tel: 0870 870 7107
E-Mail:
info@farmkey.co.uk


----------



## cally6008 (5 July 2012)

Photo


----------



## Mrs Claus (5 July 2012)

i hope said horse is with owners again soon and the person who nicked get the book thown at them


----------



## Cuffey (5 July 2012)

Very unusual markings should stand out in a crowd


----------



## liveryblues (8 July 2012)

There was a tragic incident on FB in Winchester were a young stallion was believed to have escaped or been stolen. Days of searching revealed nothing.
Unfortunately a week or so later a walker reported a foul smell. The poor bugger was in his field on the perimeter in some very thick brambles.  He had either got stuck and died or had pushed his way in to die? 
Very sad for all concerned. The field had been search over and over but he was so far into the thick  brambles/hedge no one could see him.


----------



## Cuffey (19 July 2012)

Reported found by Sussex Horsewatch, several miles from home, across a busy road and put itself (?) into a field with other horses!


----------



## Chestnutmare (6 August 2012)

wow so glad she has been found! 

Put into a field full of coloureds along A3 by any chance?


----------



## Luci07 (7 August 2012)

In which case someone found her and put her in a field. Which is exactly what we ended up doing when a friend rang to tell me they had nearly hit a coloured horse on the road. Was quite grumpy about this as despite myself and other friends calling the nearby livery yards no one would help so we ended up going out till midnight to find it. Bearing in mind we werent from that area either! Found said horse, could not work out which field it had come from so walked till we found a secure field with water in and put it there. Turned it did belong to one of the yards I had called..owner was very grateful but i was not impressed with said yard owner!


----------



## joowho (7 August 2012)

Good work Horse watch!! Nice to have a happy ending here! Nobody volunteering information on how exactly this horse managed to cut it's way out of one field, yomp across country and open a gate to turn itself out with some new friends?? Didn't think so!


----------

